# Morph me



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

I plan on getting a wraparound jaw implant, plus canthoplasty and rhinoplasty in the next 5 years or so, could someone please morph my jaw to make it more square and well defined, as well as my eyes and nose, I need something to be motivated by and work towards.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

Dope said:


>


I did post pics, are they not visible?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I did post pics, are they not visible?


not visible


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Sep 22, 2019)

where are the pics faggot?


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> not visible










@Dope there you go, can you see it now?
@wereqryan is it visible now or not?


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> View attachment 117777
> View attachment 117778
> 
> @Dope there you go, can you see it now?
> @wereqryan is it visible now or not?


NCT and sclera show is brutal!


----------



## Jack (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> View attachment 117777
> View attachment 117778
> 
> @Dope there you go, can you see it now?
> @wereqryan is it visible now or not?


Damn I would go ER on my parents if I were you


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

wereqryan said:


> NCT and sclera show is brutal!


Do you know how to use photoshop or not?


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Do you know how to use photoshop or not?


I do but do you? I'm feeling too lazy to do it.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

Jack said:


> Damn I would go ER on my parents if I were you


Dude I don't have time for your bullshit, I need a morph, so if you know how to morph help me out here.


wereqryan said:


> I do but do you? I'm feeling too lazy to do it.


Unfortunately I don't, I'd appreciate the morph though.


----------



## ibetucnt (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> View attachment 117777
> View attachment 117778
> 
> @Dope there you go, can you see it now?
> @wereqryan is it visible now or not?



it's so over for you my friend


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Sep 22, 2019)

Ok dude.. 
Work on eyes first.. you must


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> it's so over for you my friend


Yea I don't really need your fucking negativity, I'm tryna see what I can improve so you're either here to help or gtfo out of here.


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 22, 2019)

wereqryan said:


> NCT and sclera show is brutal!


NCT hits hard. If he just removes the NCT he would look much much better and other surgeries will increase marginally


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> Ok dude..
> Work on eyes first.. you must


Yea that's what I said, im gonna get canthoplasty, tbh this is one of the bad photos there are of me as it doesn't seem to look nearly as bad in other photos.


fOreVER said:


> NCT hits hard. If he just removes the NCT he would look much much better and other surgeries will increase marginally


You do morphs bro?


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> View attachment 117777
> View attachment 117778
> 
> @Dope there you go, can you see it now?
> @wereqryan is it visible now or not?


Leave your nose as it is. The problem is your jaw. Get bimax and fat grafing on the eyes w/ canthal tilt surgery. Whitenmaxx too

Thank you me when you find a wife by donating a third of your income to me.
Btw if is obvs i mog this guy can i be removed me tje ugliest members list @Angel


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Sep 22, 2019)

This is the best I could do. Unfortunately, my photoshop skills aren't great enough to remove your sclera show.






You should prioritize your eye area over anything else. That's where most of your subhumanity lies. Other things you could fix after dealing with your eye area are your nostril show (rhino recommended) and reshaping your big skull.


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 22, 2019)

wereqryan said:


> This is the best I could do. Unfortunately, my photoshop skills aren't great enough to remove your sclera show.
> 
> View attachment 117796
> 
> ...


Even with your shitty skills he improved a lot. Nct is brutal it should be labeled as 1# concern by the psl community


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 22, 2019)

Canthoplasty for your giga NTC. And rhyno too tbh


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Sep 22, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> Even with your shitty skills he improved a lot. Nct is brutal it should be labeled as 1# concern by the psl community


His BIGGEST flaw is NCT and sclera show. Needs upper lateral canthoplasty along with an aggressive lower eyelid retraction.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> Leave your nose as it is. The problem is your jaw. Get bimax and fat grafing on the eyes w/ canthal tilt surgery. Whitenmaxx too
> 
> Thank you me when you find a wife by donating a third of your income to me.
> Btw if is obvs i mog this guy can i be removed me tje ugliest members list @Angel


I actually forgot to mention that I have a slight overbite, can that affect the overall PSL?


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 22, 2019)

wereqryan said:


> His BIGGEST flaw is NCT and sclera show. Needs upper lateral canthoplasty along with an aggressive lower eyelid retraction.


Any normie with nct is automatically a subhuman. That is my case. Nct hits me so hard.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Sep 22, 2019)

He's s


fOreVER said:


> Any normie with nct is automatically a subhuman. That is my case. Nct hits me so hard.


Taban or death for you.


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I actually forgot to mention that I have a slight overbite, can that affect the overall PSL?


Possibly. Right now focus on your eyes. Try to beardmaxx and whitemaxx at the mean time as you collect the funds.


wereqryan said:


> He's s
> 
> Taban or death for you.


Why taban specifically


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> Possibly. Right now focus on your eyes. Try to beardmaxx and whitemaxx at the mean time as you collect the funds.
> 
> Why taban specifically


I still live with my parents as I'm only 19, I could probably get them to pay for invisalign.


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I still live with my parents as I'm only 19, I could probably get them to pay for invisalign.


Waste of time. Get them to pay for canthal tilt surgery. It will help you a lot.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> Waste of time. Get them to pay for canthal tilt surgery. It will help you a lot.


They wouldn't pay for cosmetic procedures, I could probably convince them to get me the invisalign cuz i could say that i actually need it as its causing me discomfort.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> They wouldn't pay for cosmetic procedures, I could probably convince them to get me the invisalign cuz i could say that i actually need it as its causing me discomfort.


Here you go bro , not everyone on here is a dick


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> They wouldn't pay for cosmetic procedures, I could probably convince them to get me the invisalign cuz i could say that i actually need it as its causing me discomfort.


Part time job? You seem rich


Titbot said:


> Here you go bro , not everyone on here is a dick


I am impressed by your skills.

He did improve tremendously


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> Part time job? You seem rich


Eh my parents do ok financially. I'm currently first year law, and working on building contacts so I can easily get a good job in a law firm when I graduate.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Sep 22, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Here you go bro , not everyone on here is a dick


LOL you're a fucking bluepiller aren't you? How does being honest result in being a dick. We are helping OP out with morphs and suggestions. If the blackpill is too much for you, then maybe you shouldn't be here huh?


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Here you go bro , not everyone on here is a dick


Thanks mate, can you do one for my lower third?


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Eh my parents do ok financially. I'm currently first year law, and working on building contacts so I can easily get a good job in a law firm when I graduate.


So you will graduate in 4 years which means you will be 23 which isnt bad. In law it is easier top firms or unemployment.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 22, 2019)

Consult Taban.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 22, 2019)

lol you need BSSO+Lefort 1 and Oestomies to reshape your face, implants wont do shit for you, then maybe a rhino

afterwards, do your eye area crap lastly.

also you would need ohthoplasty cus comical ears



all of this is cope tbh, while your out there surgerymaxxing your youth away, chad is fucking some stacey.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

Dope said:


> Consult Taban.


Is taban good for canthoplasty? I figure Im gonna go to Eppley for a jaw implant.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 22, 2019)

There's a a good morpher on here who can easily fix your flaws. Guess what his name is
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
@NCT

The irony!


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 22, 2019)

I morphed you:




This is you PCTmaxxed, rhynomaxxed and skinmaxxed


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> lol you need BSSO+Lefort 1 and Oestomies to reshape your face, implants wont do shit for you, then maybe a rhino
> 
> afterwards, do your eye area crap lastly.
> 
> ...


I've been told so many different things by different people, Idk if my overbite is affecting my PSL at all or if I should get that corrected.


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 22, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> I morphed you:
> View attachment 117806
> 
> This is you PCTmaxxed, rhynomaxxed and skinmaxxed


Change his eyebrows too fucktard


chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I've been told so many different things by different people, Idk if my overbite is affecting my PSL at all or if I should get that corrected.


Bimax is a holy surgery.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> I morphed you:
> View attachment 117806
> 
> This is you PCTmaxxed, rhynomaxxed and skinmaxxed


I look a lot more..youthful in that morph. Could you do one for my jaw?


fOreVER said:


> Change his eyebrows too fucktard
> 
> Bimax is a holy surgery.


Idk if i should get get bimax, I think I should consult an actual surgeon on this matter.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Thanks mate, can you do one for my lower third?


Morphing the lower third is harder because not only do you need to morph it but it needs to match your harmony


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 22, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> Change his eyebrows too fucktard


Fuck you, I'm doing this out of good will, you have done nothing. Also, I realised I forgot to do the eyebrows right after I posted it


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Morphing the lower third is harder because not only do you need to morph it but it needs to match your harmony


Ah all good man, I appreciate the help anyway. I think seeing the morphs you and @Tyrionlannistercel did gave me some hope that I might be able to amount to above average in looks, maybe a PSL 5-5.5


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 22, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Fuck you, I'm doing this out of good will, you have done nothing. Also, I realised I forgot to do the eyebrows right after I posted it
> View attachment 117816


I am on my phone not laptop. Stop being sensitive.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Ah all good man, I appreciate the help anyway. I think seeing the morphs you and @Tyrionlannistercel did gave me some hope that I might be able to amount to above average in looks, maybe a PSL 5-5.5


No problem


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 22, 2019)

where do you live?


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

Titbot said:


> No problem


What's your thoughts? How far do you think I could looksmax to in PSL terms?


BigBoy said:


> where do you live?


Chadstralia, brutal, I know. Though originally I'm from curryland.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> What's your thoughts? How far do you think I could looksmax to in PSL terms?



How old are you . I’m one of the most obj raters on here. I think you could go to psl 6. Don’t listen to the white supremacist and the curry confusion white cock suckers they will say being a curry automatically subtracts one psl


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> What's your thoughts? How far do you think I could looksmax to in PSL terms?
> 
> Chadstralia, brutal, I know. Though originally I'm from curryland.


lol you look like this curry ik irl. i woulda roasted your ass if you said nyc LOL


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

Titbot said:


> How old are you . I’m one of the most obj raters on here. I think you could go to psl 6. Don’t listen to the white supremacist and the curry confusion white cock suckers they will say being a curry automatically subtracts one psl


I'm 19 sir, and around 20% bf so I'm working on that too. Not sure if that affects my PSL too much.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 22, 2019)

Titbot said:


> How old are you . I’m one of the most obj raters on here. I think you could go to psl 6. Don’t listen to the white supremacist and the curry confusion white cock suckers they will say being a curry automatically subtracts one psl


yeah don't listen to this dude op. Idc what he's saying nor do I tke the time to read it, considering this narcy thinks he mogs everyone here even though he's 5'5


----------



## Titbot (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I'm 19 sir, and around 20% bf so I'm working on that too. Not sure if that affects my PSL too much.


That’s huge my my jaw got more defined as I lost weight . Your bone structure will pop out as you get to low bf , here me for example


Titbot said:


> That’s huge my my jaw got more defined as I lost weight . Your bone structure will pop out as you get to low bf , here me for example





Titbot said:


> That’s huge my my jaw got more defined as I lost weight . Your bone structure will pop out as you get to low bf , here me for example


Op don’t listen to dope he’s gay and so self deluded thinking he’s hot shit because guys like him


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Could you do one for my jaw?



Before:





After:


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Before:
> View attachment 117831
> 
> 
> ...


Shieet looking kinda fly in the second one, cheers mate.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Sep 22, 2019)

Sorry, but there isn't much you can do about the NCT, which is a huge failo on anyone's face


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 117839
> 
> 
> Sorry, but there isn't much you can do about the NCT, which is a huge failo on anyone's face


Is canthoplasty not very effective?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Is canthoplasty not very effective?



It will probably help with the left eye (right on the pic) but not the other one, because your right eye (left on pic) seems to be NCT because of the orbital tilt which means you aren't able to change, maybe, MAAAAYBE, you can make it NeuCT. The other one has more chances of being NeuCT/Slightly PCT


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 117839
> 
> 
> Sorry, but there isn't much you can do about the NCT, which is a huge failo on anyone's face


What do you rate that morph though?


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 22, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 117839
> 
> 
> Sorry, but there isn't much you can do about the NCT, which is a huge failo on anyone's face


I don’t believe this I think canthal tilt can be changed


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> I don’t believe this I think canthal tilt can be changed


Yea I'm hoping I can at least get mine to neutral, which would be a large improvement. Whats your rating of the morph?


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Yea I'm hoping I can at least get mine to neutral, which would be a large improvement. Whats your rating of the morph?


Your original pic is 3. Which morph are we talking about


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Sep 22, 2019)

You need a ridiculous number of surgeries to ascend your eye area: osteotomies, orbital rim implants, canthoplasty.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> Your original pic is 3. Which morph are we talking about


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


>


4


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Sep 22, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> I don’t believe this I think canthal tilt can be changed



Not when it's a by product of orbital tilt, you can't changed because you're limited by the bone structure, there's no place to push the lateral canthal up


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 22, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> You need a ridiculous number of surgeries to ascend your eye area: osteotomies, orbital rim implants, canthoplasty.


That is what is life for... moneymaxx to looksmaxx to betterqualityoflifemaxx


----------



## Titbot (Sep 22, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> 4


Don’t listen to them op. fix your canthal tilt and you will slay


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Don’t listen to them op. fix your canthal tilt and you will slay


Yea I hope so man, thanks for the positivity. I'm also fairly sure a better lower third as well as canthal tilt would put me on a whole different league. I've done ok with the females so far, I have been lucky enough to pop my cherry so improving my looks could probably help me out a shit ton.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Yea I hope so man, thanks for the positivity. I'm also fairly sure a better lower third as well as canthal tilt would put me on a whole different league. I've done ok with the females so far, I have been lucky enough to pop my cherry so improving my looks could probably help me out a shit ton.


Your lower third is good , if you lose more bf it will look better. Did you see my before and after pics of losing body fat


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 22, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Your lower third is good , if you lose more bf it will look better. Did you see my before and after pics of losing body fat


I did see the pictures and the improvement is looking pretty impressive. And I suppose I do have an okay lower third, but it's not quite as chiselled or masculine as I think it could be.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I did see the pictures and the improvement is looking pretty impressive. And I suppose I do have an okay lower third, but it's not quite as chiselled or masculine as I think it could be.


Look at angel run for motivation man. I dropped from 18% bf to 14% , Im going all the way to 8% to have that hollow cheeks affect in all lighting


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 23, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Look at angel run for motivation man. I dropped from 18% bf to 14% , Im going all the way to 8% to have that hollow cheeks affect in all lighting


@Angelrun you got any before/after pics of yourself? I need some lifefuel.


----------



## Brandon10 (Sep 23, 2019)

A very quick morph I did, I basically put Staz Nair's eye area on you.









Don't go to any surgeon's office asking to look like the morphed pic, you'll be kicked out for unrealistic expectations.BDD and rightfully so. 

You can definitely improve your eye appearance though if you like, look into lower eyelid retraction correction. Do you wear contact lenses ?


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 23, 2019)

Lips are also very small. Lips and eye area are your biggest concerns tbh. It's such a looksmin but not that difficult to fix.


Brandon10 said:


> Do you wear contact lenses ?


wait why does this matter? WIll wearing lenses affect eye area procedures?


----------



## bruhcel (Sep 23, 2019)

NCT said:


> View attachment 118094


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 23, 2019)

@Dope tier scleral show


----------



## ibetucnt (Sep 23, 2019)

NCT said:


> View attachment 118094


best morph

dont think any eye surgeries can give him this result tho


----------



## Titbot (Sep 23, 2019)

bruhcel said:


> View attachment 118142


You turned him into a psl 6.5 fucken Chad morph


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 23, 2019)

Titbot said:


> You turned him into a psl 6.5 fucken Chad morph


you don't need surgery bro you'r a slayer of black foid already


----------



## Titbot (Sep 23, 2019)

streege said:


> you don't need surgery bro you'r a slayer of black foid already


Keep crying for me


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 23, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Keep crying for me


i'm crying for u bro,you'r my brother.


----------



## UglyMan (Sep 23, 2019)

*THERES IS NOTHING YOU CAN DO TO IMPROVE. JUST FORGET ABOUT THE OPPOSITE GENDER. MONEYMAX LIKE YOUR SUBHUMAN COUNTERPARTS AND FIND HAPPINESS IN MATERIALISTIC THINGS BECAUSE YOU SURE AS HELL WONT GET ANY LOVE FROM A 5PSL+ FOID. ITS OVER, INFACT IT NEVER BEGAN. DO YOU UNDERSTAND BUDDY BOYO. IN A PERFECT WORLD YOU WOULD NEVER HAVE BEEN ALLOWED TO LIVE. IT IS WHAT IT IS. YOU ARE A GENETIC DEAD END, AN EVOLUTIONARY FAILURE. GO ER OR ROPE. *





*NOBODY DESERVES TO BE BORN LIKE THIS. IM SO SORRY (*not really*)**YOU UTTER SUBHUMAN RAT BUG.*


----------



## Brandon10 (Sep 23, 2019)

UglyMan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck off for bullying him, you garbage failed abortion.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Sep 23, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> lol you need BSSO+Lefort 1 and Oestomies to reshape your face, implants wont do shit for you, then maybe a rhino
> 
> afterwards, do your eye area crap lastly.
> 
> ...


What about his mouth area


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 23, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> What about his mouth area


eppley widening


----------



## UglyMan (Sep 23, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> garbage failed abortion.


That’s what he is. There’s no point sugar coating it. Why are you trying to blue pill him.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Sep 23, 2019)

H


Brandon10 said:


> A very quick morph I did, I basically put Staz Nair's eye area on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


surpruzeed no one has mentioned his ptosis


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 23, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> View attachment 117777
> View attachment 117778
> 
> @Dope there you go, can you see it now?
> @wereqryan is it visible now or not?


over


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 23, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> A very quick morph I did, I basically put Staz Nair's eye area on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No contact lenses


UglyMan said:


> That’s what he is. There’s no point sugar coating it. Why are you trying to blue pill him.


I'm just saying projecting your own insecurities makes you look like a cunt


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 23, 2019)

UglyMan said:


> That’s what he is. There’s no point sugar coating it. Why are you trying to blue pill him.


You'd be on the other side if you posted your face on here and someone said what you said to him. And his eyes are a big failo, but don't see many others that aren't fixable.


----------



## UglyMan (Sep 23, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> No contact lenses
> 
> I'm just saying projecting your own insecurities makes you look like a cunt


You = bitch


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 23, 2019)

bruhcel said:


> View attachment 118142


The day I start to even somewhat resemble this morph it's so over for all of these foids.


UglyMan said:


> You = bitch


Homie you a bitch, a keyboard warrior, all you can do is talk shit on the internet boy, cuz you ain't got the balls to talk smack IRL.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Sep 24, 2019)

bruhcel said:


> View attachment 118142


Bruh
I had to reassemble this man and you literally just added a swipe


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 24, 2019)

NCT said:


> Bruh
> I had to reassemble this man and you literally just added a swipe


Cheers for the morph man, good to have something to work towards.


----------



## bruhcel (Sep 24, 2019)

NCT said:


> Bruh
> I had to reassemble this man and you literally just added a swipe


i tried to improve your morph


----------



## Brandon10 (Sep 24, 2019)

UglyMan said:


> That’s what he is. There’s no point sugar coating it. Why are you trying to blue pill him.


I shit on your breakfast


----------



## UglyMan (Sep 24, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> I shit on your breakfast


*KEEP BARKING FOR ME WORTHLESS DOG. I WILL BULLY YOU TO SELF HARM AND THEN SUICIDE, NASTY INFERIOR SUBHUMAN BUG. *


----------



## Linoob (Sep 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I plan on getting a wraparound jaw implant, plus canthoplasty and rhinoplasty in the next 5 years or so, could someone please morph my jaw to make it more square and well defined, as well as my eyes and nose, I need something to be motivated by and work towards.


----------



## Brandon10 (Sep 24, 2019)

UglyMan said:


> *KEEP BARKING FOR ME WORTHLESS DOG. I WILL BULLY YOU TO SELF HARM AND THEN SUICIDE, NASTY INFERIOR SUBHUMAN BUG. *


Time to take your pills grandpa.


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Sep 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> View attachment 117777
> View attachment 117778
> 
> @Dope there you go, can you see it now?
> @wereqryan is it visible now or not?


how the fuck does one have such a shit under eye support while having a seemingly forward grown maxilla at the same time, wtf


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 24, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> how the fuck does one have such a shit under eye support while having a seemingly forward grown maxilla at the same time, wtf


Man idek, I just exist on this here planet the way I do.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 24, 2019)

You are a 3.75/10 due to eye area. Your nose is fine and you do not need rhinoplasty for it.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 24, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You are a 3.75/10 due to eye area. Your nose is fine and you do not need rhinoplasty for it.


I suspected as much, I've known for some time now that my eye area was what was fucking me, I feel like I'd get a massive PSL increase when I get that fixed.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I suspected as much, I've known for some time now that my eye area was what was fucking me, I feel like I'd get a massive PSL increase when I get that fixed.


Bhai I am in the same boat, while I do not have NCT or scleral show, I do have mild upper eyelid exposure and dark circles under my eyes. Also ignore the bullies on here, they are miserable.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 24, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Bhai I am in the same boat, while I do not have NCT or scleral show, I do have mild upper eyelid exposure and dark circles under my eyes. Also ignore the bullies on here, they are miserable.


I'm sure you'll beat your problems bhai, just as I'm sure I'll beat mine, what's your career?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I'm sure you'll beat your problems bhai, just as I'm sure I'll beat mine, what's your career?


Thing is, bhai, I am not going for any surgery although I heavily contemplated it. I do have to say that my nose is my worst feature. It looks Jewish as hell. Plastic surgery would benefit me greatly but I do not want to have it done. I am a first year college student although I studied law the previous year for 6 months before I decided it was not interesting me anymore.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 24, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Thing is, bhai, I am not going for any surgery although I heavily contemplated it. I do have to say that my nose is my worst feature. It looks Jewish as hell. Plastic surgery would benefit me greatly but I do not want to have it done. I am a first year college student although I studied law the previous year for 6 months before I decided it was not interesting me anymore.


Consider it bro, a bad nose could throw off your PSL by 0.5 maybe even one full point. I'm sure you would rather live the life of a chadpreet as would I.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Sep 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Consider it bro, a bad nose could throw off your PSL by 0.5 maybe even one full point. I'm sure you would rather live the life of a chadpreet as would I.


Have normies ever mentioned your eye area


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Consider it bro, a bad nose could throw off your PSL by 0.5 maybe even one full point. I'm sure you would rather live the life of a chadpreet as would I.


I blackpilled my friend and he started to get the hang of rating other users. He rated me a 3.5 but said if I fixed my nose I would be a 6. Which coincides with my own rating, as I said I would have gone from a 2 to a 4.5. I believe having a normal nose would boost me by 2.5 PSL. Unfortunately I am very stubborn as I have already decided against it. How do girls treat you bro? And what about girls in the streets?


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 24, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I blackpilled my friend and he started to get the hang of rating other users. He rated me a 3.5 but said if I fixed my nose I would be a 6. Which coincides with my own rating, as I said I would have gone from a 2 to a 4.5. I believe having a normal nose would boost me by 2.5 PSL. Unfortunately I am very stubborn as I have already decided against it. How do girls treat you bro? And what about girls in the streets?


Girls treat me with respect, 95% of the time they watch how they talk to me. Of course some dumb bitch once in a while will have a go at me but they quickly learn not to. I actually have been able to pop my cherry so that's a victory, and I do seem to do okay with women, but I'm no slayer. One time I was walking home high and drunk as hell, and out of nowhere I manage to get this PSL 6 chick's phone number, who I eventually ended up getting a handjob from at a party, that was probably one of the highlights of my life. But I'm no slayer man, I live in chadstralia, the land of chads. Girls in the streets treat me differently depending, some will smile, some will look away. In high school I used to have a rep for being a bad boy, smoking cigs, smoking weed, getting into fights and shit, but for the most part the bitches in my year level avoided me in terms of relationships. But a couple of the younger girls (year level down) had taken a liking for me.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Girls treat me with respect, 95% of the time they watch how they talk to me. Of course some dumb bitch once in a while will have a go at me but they quickly learn not to. I actually have been able to pop my cherry so that's a victory, and I do seem to do okay with women, but I'm no slayer. One time I was walking home high and drunk as hell, and out of nowhere I manage to get this PSL 6 chick's phone number, who I eventually ended up getting a handjob from at a party, that was probably one of the highlights of my life. But I'm no slayer man, I live in chadstralia, the land of chads. Girls in the streets treat me differently depending, some will smile, some will look away. In high school I used to have a rep for being a bad boy, smoking cigs, smoking weed, getting into fights and shit, but for the most part the bitches in my year level avoided me in terms of relationships. But a couple of the younger girls (year level down) had taken a liking for me.


Check PM bhai.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 24, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Check PM bhai.


Bhai there's nothing in my PMs.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 24, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Bhai there's nothing in my PMs.


I was writing the PM bhai, got a bit lengthy!


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Sep 25, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> View attachment 117777
> View attachment 117778
> 
> @Dope there you go, can you see it now?
> @wereqryan is it visible now or not?


OMG!!! IT IS OVER!!!!! AHHAHAHAHAHAHAH WTF!


wereqryan said:


> This is the best I could do. Unfortunately, my photoshop skills aren't great enough to remove your sclera show.
> 
> View attachment 117796
> 
> ...


Slayer!


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 25, 2019)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> OMG!!! IT IS OVER!!!!! AHHAHAHAHAHAHAH WTF!
> 
> Slayer!


Pfft, its less over for me then it is for a lot of people, with a good eye area I could easily be a PSL 5. With a good eye are and better jawline I could maybe even be a PSL 6.


----------



## Dog (Sep 25, 2019)

.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Sep 25, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Pfft, its less over for me then it is for a lot of people, with a good eye area I could easily be a PSL 5. With a good eye are and better jawline I could maybe even be a PSL 6.


You look very tired man, do you get enough sleep? anyways, you aren't ugly, just below average.


----------



## Linoob (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## CristianT (Jan 27, 2020)

Damn, you eye really fucks up everything..  You need to FIX that ASAP. That should be your number 1 priority. You look like you didn't sleep for 5 days


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 27, 2020)

CristianT said:


> Damn, you eye really fucks up everything..  You need to FIX that ASAP. That should be your number 1 priority. You look like you didn't sleep for 5 days







Its not as bad now, i need some work but yeah


----------



## Repzta (Jan 27, 2020)

jaw is not the priority, fix the eyes first


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 27, 2020)

Repzta said:


> jaw is not the priority, fix the eyes first


----------



## reptiles (Jan 27, 2020)

Linoob said:


> View attachment 245536




@chadpreetinthemaking 


Fucjing brutal bruv 








Reminder you would have looked like this if your ancestors didn't mix with those subhuman things.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 27, 2020)

reptiles said:


> @chadpreetinthemaking
> 
> 
> Fucjing brutal bruv
> ...


Fucking brutal, I need to looksmax hard and ascend, ive got the potential, I need to unleash it


----------



## reptiles (Jan 27, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Fucking brutal, I need to looksmax hard and ascend, ive got the potential, I need to unleash it





That morph is God tier ngl looks like a proper gigachad preet if only you had whiter parents


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 27, 2020)

reptiles said:


> That morph is God tier ngl looks like a proper gigachad preet if only you had whiter parents


I dont even have NCT the thing is, just bad undereye and negative hooding, my skin can get lighter as im tanned right now. Stroma will likely give me gray green eyes, if anything ill mog that morph


----------



## reptiles (Jan 27, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I dont even have NCT the thing is, just bad undereye and negative hooding, my skin can get lighter as im tanned right now. Stroma will likely give me gray green eyes, if anything ill mog that morph







No. No no no impossible that is morphed with human gods


----------



## .👽. (Jan 27, 2020)

Is that really u?


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 27, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Is that really u?







Not anymore son


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jan 27, 2020)

ibetucnt said:


> it's so over for you my friend


Oi stfu and post your pics before talking dumb shit like “it’s over” fucken retard


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 27, 2020)

reptiles said:


> No. No no no impossible that is morphed with human gods


Nah bro, my chins gotten squarer and jaw slightly wider, look ill PM you a picture once I get well defined zygos ok? it wont be too long,1-2 months tops. I can achieve that morph bro, slightly more masc even ded srs


----------



## .👽. (Jan 27, 2020)

Linoob said:


> View attachment 245536


1000x better bro.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 27, 2020)

I


Hopelessmofoker said:


> 1000x better bro.


Ikr?


----------



## .👽. (Jan 27, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I
> 
> Ikr?


Why r your eyes so droopy man. U never sleep or what


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 27, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Why r your eyes so droopy man. U never sleep or what


negative hooding makes it look that way son, see I have slight PCT, but it looks like I have NCT because of the way my hooding is


----------



## .👽. (Jan 27, 2020)

How u gonna fix that


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 27, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> How u gonna fix that


not sure yet


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jan 27, 2020)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> You need a ridiculous number of surgeries to ascend your eye area: osteotomies, orbital rim implants, canthoplasty.


Ok, “JuicyAnimeTitties”


chadpreetinthemaking said:


>


Bullshit rating


fOreVER said:


> 4


And another bullshit rating. At least TRY and hide your curry hate man, like what is some Indian guy cucking your dad or something? Fucken jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Jan 27, 2020)

*in*


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Jan 27, 2020)

robust lower thirds me


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Jan 27, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> View attachment 245885
> View attachment 245886



Respect


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 27, 2020)

@chadpreetinthemaking 

here’s an actually decent one


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 27, 2020)

Quick morphs I made


----------



## SixFootManlet (Jan 27, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> sir


>calling titbot sir

OVER

--

The morph by

https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-chadpreetinthemaking-morph.92851/
is pretty realistic and decent tbh.

Tbh I'd suggest you focus on clearing up your skin and getting an otoplasty while you moneymax. You can easily convince your parents for otoplasty - just make up some bullshit about how it's affecting your hearing. Curry parents are easy to influence. It's not even an invasive surgery tbh.

Then get a rhino with your own money.

Don't listen to the autists here who said your NCT should be your #1 priority. Yes, it's your worst trait but it's also the most expensive to fix. Get a rhino, an otoplasty, and fillers out of the way first.


----------

